# Sitting Area/ Fireplace Mantle Graining.



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I am currently on a project woodgraining a fireplace mantle and sitting area. Oil, powdered pigments and ink. I have to match some mahogany furniture. I am in the process of applying the overglaze. It is a very dark woodgrain and there is a fine line of how opaque I can go without hiding the under graining. 


Michael Tust


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Its awesome as always. At what point is it cheaper to just get a carpenter out there to rebuild the mantle? :jester::whistling2:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work.
Paradigmzz--- The wood in mahogany, millwork, carpenter and whatever else goes with it....i'm guessing $5-6 thousand? Am I off? I've seen solid Mahogany doors sell for $4000. So you woodgrain for about half that cost. Everyone is happy. Fireplace 2-3 days, $3000 or so.....works for me. I've made good money graining and sometimes it isnt about the cost of wood, believe it or not, some want it at whatever the cost because its.....unique.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im coming to work for you. Seriously.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In new construction, i would be able to get maybe ~$400 to stain and finish a mahogany mantle like that. Maybe a smidge more. In a residential setting if that was the only item i was doing in a house, about 700 because of 2 trips. Maybe i would do bac and lacquer and bang it out in a day.

I am jealous though, I wish I could sing and do awesome faux woodgrain. Neither is going to happen in this life.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

The graining is or can be charged in different levels. Some just want straight grain so it can be quick and easy. When one starts wanting exotic looks, burl, quarter sawn, etc. the price goes up. Usually work in a budget and some have big ones and some have little ones!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The worst part is that I usually get to work with maple and poplar lately for stain work. Mahogany is sooooo much nicer to work with. Even stain, nice grain, etc. No messing around and no fussing.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea but....maple can look really good when done well. Poplar and stain.....it is what is. Although I got playing with dye stains with it and have made some nice finishes. Never had anyone ask me to "grain" a poplar look! And thats a good thing.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Roadog said:


> Great work.
> Paradigmzz--- The wood in mahogany, millwork, carpenter and whatever else goes with it....i'm guessing $5-6 thousand? Am I off? I've seen solid Mahogany doors sell for $4000. So you woodgrain for about half that cost. Everyone is happy. Fireplace 2-3 days, $3000 or so.....works for me. I've made good money graining and sometimes it isnt about the cost of wood, believe it or not, some want it at whatever the cost because its.....unique.


Very Good Roadog ! Graining anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 the cost of real wood. Depends on several things. And $4000 doors.... I looked at a job a while ago ...Nice house... about a Mill.... Mahogany doors SO BEAUTIFUL ...$4000 each. Then he shows me the fireplace. Stained Alder or something that they tried to match the Doors. WHY? .... Must of run out of money. If I Grained each door for $1500 I would of done well. Clients many times want things matched.



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> In new construction, i would be able to get maybe ~$400 to stain and finish a mahogany mantle like that. Maybe a smidge more. In a residential setting if that was the only item i was doing in a house, about 700 because of 2 trips. Maybe i would do bac and lacquer and bang it out in a day.
> 
> I am jealous though, I wish I could sing and do awesome faux woodgrain. Neither is going to happen in this life.


Dean 4 day class in San Diego June 15 - 18 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Roadog said:


> The graining is or can be charged in different levels. Some just want straight grain so it can be quick and easy. When one starts wanting exotic looks, burl, quarter sawn, etc. the price goes up. Usually work in a budget and some have big ones and some have little ones!


But not all Strait Grains are Quick and Easy....:thumbsup:



Michael Tust


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I may need to learn that skill sometime. I am not sure i would have the artistic skill set needed for that. California is a little far for me to travel just to prove not everyone can learn this skill


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I may need to learn that skill sometime. I am not sure i would have the artistic skill set needed for that. California is a little far for me to travel just to prove not everyone can learn this skill


Lots of schools around Dean. There are some more simple finishes that can be achieved.... You might surprise yourself..


Michael Tust


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dean,

It's not so much "artistic" skills as technical skills and knowledge - oh, and studying wood.

My only foray into graining was back in the mid-70's when a customer wanted the plaster above the mantle look like raised pine panel. This was before the recent trend in faux and there were NO schools and no readily available products.

Went to the Boston Public Library and found a book that described the process, even how to make the tools and glazes from scratch. The panel came out damn nice - the second time around. 

Point being is that you could find literature on it and dip your feet a bit.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great Michael. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks incredible, you are talented!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

My Overglaze is complete and the carpets were just installed. I Custom mixed an Oil Base Poly to match the sheen of the clients furniture that i had matched. I finished this project on the last possible day prior to White Carpet that was installed.



Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job!


----------

